# Rabbit Show - Wetaskiwin 2006



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 25, 2006)

Went to a Rabbit Show last week. As requested by TinysMom, I should share the pictures with all of you.

Do you want to see them? :yes: or :no


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 26, 2006)




----------



## naturestee (Feb 26, 2006)

:yes:

:bunnydance:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 26, 2006)

It was a 2 day show, in a small town about 40 - 50 minute drive from Edmonton. It was a carrier show meaning all rabbits are shown in their carriers, and they stayed there over night.







Do I have to stay in this cage?







What happens if I have to go to the bathroom?







Will you take me home?





Pretty Please?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 26, 2006)

Here is the setting. There were about 260 rabbits entered, up from 150 last year.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 26, 2006)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Do I have to stay in this cage?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :laugh:

:nicethread

:bunnysuit

I've been telling Art that our rabbits are like having two year olds around.....or some form of little kid.....these photos and captions just PROVE it!

Peg


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 26, 2006)

Some beautiful bunnies here. Had to make the pictures larger. Sorry people with the slower or dial up connections.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 26, 2006)

More bunnies in their cages.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 26, 2006)

Guess what this is.....


----------



## Pipp (Feb 26, 2006)

:yes::yes::yes::star::mrsthumper:

:nicethread


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 26, 2006)

*Pipp wrote: *


> :yes::yes::yes:


 O.K. I guess I can continue .....


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 26, 2006)




----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 26, 2006)




----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 26, 2006)

Shooting at 5 frames per second......


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 26, 2006)

:yes::yes::yes:

:happybunny:

I LOVE IT!

:nicethread <---only because I couldn't find one that said, "AWESOME thread!!!".....keep the photos coming!

Peg


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 26, 2006)

Mommy, tell Daddy to stop picking on me.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 26, 2006)

And stop FLASHING that thing at me.....


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 28, 2006)

SURPRISE PICTURES!









This lady has been working with these bunnies for six years. It is a cross betweena mini-rex anda mini-lop. You can imagine a four pound lop with velvet fur. However they were not for sale at this time.









This is the mother of five. Their fur is thick, soft, and curled, but will straighted out as they grow older.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 28, 2006)

There were three brokens, one black, and one sable point.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 28, 2006)

Here is the Sable Point.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 28, 2006)

Here is the Black.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 28, 2006)

If I take enough pictures of him, do you thinkthe breeder will let me have him? :disgust:


----------



## naturestee (Feb 28, 2006)

Aww! That sable point looks like a little lamb!

Looks like the rabbits got some revenge on her hands.


----------



## jordiwes (Feb 28, 2006)

Baby sheep, come to mama!

:inlove:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## pamnock (Mar 6, 2006)

Wow! Fantastic job on the photos!



Pam


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Mar 8, 2006)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


>





> That bun looks like he wants to launch at you and eat ya. lol


----------



## Linz_1987 (Sep 6, 2006)

Omg I love these photos!! They are so good quality Only you can take such good photos! :Xhehe!

The last bunny looks like its feet are way too big for its body! 

*LAUNCH!*


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Dec 22, 2006)

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> If I take enough pictures of him,do you thinkthe breeder will let me havehim? :disgust:




what happened to thsi ladies hand!

i think if you do take lots of pics you might have a chance on gettingthe lamb pretending to be a bunny but who could give away somthingsoooooo cute!!??


----------



## pamnock (Dec 22, 2006)

*hunnybunny63 wrote: *


> what happened to thsi ladies hand!




That's what my hands look like after judging 200 rabbits 



Pam


----------

